# mapper ports (airport extreme et terminal triway).



## dolkychess (2 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,
je viens de m'acheter une borne airport extreme. Elle est branché et marche. toutefois j'aimerais mappé quelques ports et là problème. Je cherche sur des topic mais impossible rien n'y fait j'ai des messages d'erreurs notemment sur la première adresse DHCP et la dernière.

Alors comment faire?
Ce que j'ai essayé:
utilitaire airport.
configuration manuelle
internet
config IPv4: manuellement
J'avais recopier au préalable les données en dessous que j'ai reécris.
Partage de connexion: partager une adresse ip publique (seule option trouvée pour avoir un onglet Nat et donc avoir accès au ports)

Dans l'onglet Nat
configurer les mappages:
service: choisissez un service
UDP public:7571
IP privée:  192.168.1.2 (la même que l''adresse IP saisie précédemment)
UDP privé :7571
continuer
description: udp




Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## vleroy (2 Janvier 2008)

A mon sens, le NAT se configure sur la partie routeur et non sur le relai. T'as quoi comme box ou modem routeur en amont, et dans quel état de configuration?


----------



## dolkychess (2 Janvier 2008)

Alors auparavant, j'avais ma box triway branchée en ethernet et j'avais mappé les ports et tout marchait très bien.
Donc ce n'est pas un problème de ma box mais bien du côté de l'airport extreme.
Merci quand même.


----------



## r e m y (2 Janvier 2008)

Je n'ai pas mon Mac sous la main pour vérifier... mais il me semble que dans Utilitaire Aiport, une fois que tu as sélectionné l'Airport Extremme (avec un double clic dessus), ensuite tu vas dans option, puis tu coches activer le mappage de port NAT

Il faut que le Mac que tu utilises soit en IP fixe et dans l'onglet NAT tu indique en IP pirvée, l'IP fixe que tu as affectée à ton Mac.


De cette façon les données UDP arrivant sur le port 7571 seront réorientées vers le Mac en question



(concernant ta Box triway, il faut bien sûr que ce port 75741 soit rerouté vers l'IP de la borne Airport Extreme, si tu veux que cette burne puisse à son tour rerouter vers le Mac)


----------



## dolkychess (2 Janvier 2008)

Moi je n'ai pas l'option mappage directement.
Pourrais tu regarder une fois que t'es devant ton mac merci.
je suis sous tiger.


----------



## dolkychess (2 Janvier 2008)

Voilà pour l'instant la page de ma box pour les ports. et ça marchait bien comme ça avant:




Et voilà  l'utilitaire d'airport:


----------



## r e m y (2 Janvier 2008)

et configuré telle que ta copie d'écran (la box qui route les port 7561 et 7571 vers la borne Airport et celle-ci qui se comporte en pont) ça ne marche pas?


----------



## dolkychess (2 Janvier 2008)

Comme c'est configurer je suis en lowid sur amule.






Quand j'étais directement en ethernet j'étais en highid.

C'est pour ça que j'ai cherché comment faire.


----------



## r e m y (2 Janvier 2008)

Low ID High ID... je ne sais pas bien à quoi ça correspond

Sinon essaie le partgae d'IP unique sur la borne Airport. Ensuite cherche quelle est cette IP (je ne pense pas que ce soit la même que celle de la borne elle-même... donc pas 192.168.1.2, car je vois mal la borne rerouter des données vers elle-même.... tes données tourneraient en rond!) et configure le mappage de port NAT en reroutant vers cette IP unique


----------



## dolkychess (2 Janvier 2008)

c'est pour emule.
L'ID (identifiant) est un numéro d'utilisateur unique affecté par eMule en début de connexion :
Une ID nulle indique que le client emule n'est connecté à aucun serveur
Une ID faible ou Low ID (1 à 16 777 215) indique un utilisateur connecté derrière un pare-feu ou à travers un proxy
Une ID forte ou High ID (16 777 216 à 4 294 967 295) correspond à un utilisateur connecté directement au serveur (donc pouvant potentiellement mieux mettre ses fichiers à la disposition des autres utilisateurs).


----------



## vleroy (2 Janvier 2008)

c'est pour faire du téléchargement légal au moins?


----------



## r e m y (2 Janvier 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> c'est pour faire du téléchargement légal au moins?


 
Evidemment! que vas-tu imaginer....



Sinon DolkyChess, regarde ma dernière réponse car je l'ai complétée et tu n'as peut-être pas lu la fin de mon message


----------



## dolkychess (2 Janvier 2008)

je fais juste comment pour trouver l'adresse IP?
Merci.

emule n'est pas illégal c'est son utilisation qui l'est parfois.
Il y a des films des musiques et des logiciels libre de droits...


----------



## vleroy (2 Janvier 2008)

dolkychess a dit:


> emule n'est pas illégal c'est son utilisation qui l'est parfois.
> Il y a des films des musiques et des logiciels libre de droits...



oui ça je sais mais combien le font que pour ça?


----------



## r e m y (2 Janvier 2008)

Regarde là:
http://www.blueskyis.com/bittorrent/airportforwarding.php

Il faut que tu règles l'IP de ton Mac en manuel et tu lui mets par exemple 10.0.1.201

et c'est vers cette IP que tu forwardes tes ports emule


----------



## dolkychess (2 Janvier 2008)

j'ai toujours un problème pour la dernière adresse DHCP.

fenêtre connexions internet:




fenêtre DHCP:




fenêtre d'erreur lorsque je demande de faire la mise à jour


----------



## r e m y (2 Janvier 2008)

Tu confonds la configuration Réseau du Mac (via Pref système) avec oncfiguration de la borne AIport via Utilitaire Airport.

C'est dans les pref réseau du Mac (dans Pref système) que tu dois passer en IP fixe et donner l'adresse ip 10.0.1.201 au Mac

Ensuite tu retournes sur la config de la borne Aiport via Utilitaire Aiport et tu re-route les ports vers l'adresse IP que tu as fixée sur le Mac.

Mais l'adresse de la borne Aiport doit rester 192.168.1.2 (et l'adresse routeur, ta box, doit aussi rester 192.168.1.1)... si tu veux qu'elle communique avec ta box!


----------



## dolkychess (2 Janvier 2008)

merci ça marche
internet marche, amule marche 
par contre ma borne airport à son voyant orange et il clignote. C'est qu'il y a un problème quelque part non?
j'ai ce message si je vais dans l'utilitaire airport:


----------



## r e m y (2 Janvier 2008)

Comme indiqué dans le message, c'est juste pour signaler que sur ton réseau il y a 2 appareils qui distribuent des adresses IP.... ta Box (qui a affecté l'adresse 192.168.1.2 à ta borne Aiport) et ta borne Airport (qui affecte via DHCP des adresses dans la place 10.0.1.1 à 10.0.1.100)

Ca n'a rien de grave car comme seule ta borne Airport est reliée à ta box, il n'y a pas de risque qu'un ordinateur du réseau se voit affecter 2 adrseses IP différentes (l'une par la box, l'autre par la borne Airport)

Tu n'as qu'à cliquer continuer, puis "ignorer cette erreur" pour que le voyant repasse au vert en ne tenant plus compte de ce "problème"


----------



## dolkychess (2 Janvier 2008)

merci beaucoup.
Voilà mon problème résolu.


----------



## Nicolas_Senso (5 Mars 2008)

Merci à Dolkychess et à Remy pour ces derniers messages qui sont très clairs et très bien écrits e plus !!)

Je tente, comme Dolkychess, d'ouvrir les ports pour emule.

Ma configuration : Neufbox + Airport Extreme + PC connecté en Wifi

Toute ma configuration marche (Internet) mais en effet, j'aimerais comprendre ce que dit Remy sur la fixation des l'adresse IP dans l'ordinateur. Je n'ai pas compris (bêtement) ou est-ce que l'on fait le reroutage des adresses dans l'utilitaire Airport (ce qu'indique Remy dans ses messages)

En gros, ce que j'ai compris :
1/ adresse ip du routeur (dans l'utilitaire AE) : 192.168.1.1
2/ adresse ip de la borne (dans l'utilitaire AE) : 192.168.1.2
3/ adresse ip à fixer dans l'ordi : je sais faire, OK

*Ce que je n'ai pas compris
*1/ ou est-ce que j'indique dans l'utilitaire Airport l'adresse que j'ai fixée sur l'ordi (10.0.1.201 par exemple). Bref, comment se fait le "reroutage"
2/ l'ordi (PC) me demande aussi d'indiquer la passerelle par défaut : quelle adresse indiquer ?

Merci de votre aide : le plus simple serait que Dolkychess fasse ses copies d'écrans de l'utilitaire AE. Celles qui sont plus haut sont très claires.

Merci encore.


----------



## dolkychess (16 Mars 2008)

Franchement, je ne me souviens plus de ce que je fais. Pour moi toute ces adresses c'est flou.
Après je veux bien te faire des copies d'écrans. Mais tu veux quoi? 
Je suis sur mac, donc la configuration doit être différente de la tienne vu que t'es sur PC...

En tout cas, d'après ce que je recomprends de ma manip. C'est que l'adresse 10.0.1.201 je ne l'ai pas mis dans l'utilitaire airport. Mais dans les préférences réseaux de mon mac.

Relis le message de rémy:


> Tu confonds la configuration Réseau du Mac (via Pref système) avec oncfiguration de la borne AIport via Utilitaire Airport.
> 
> C'est dans les pref réseau du Mac (dans Pref système) que tu dois passer en IP fixe et donner l'adresse ip 10.0.1.201 au Mac
> 
> ...




J'espère que ça pourra t'aider.


----------

